# Intro-Bildschirm vor Spielbeginn



## Boardwurm (5. Mrz 2015)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe eine kurze Frage bezüglich OpenGL. Ich habe ein kleines Spiel mittel Android Studio gebaut, ursprünglich für die Uni, jetzt aus Interesse. Ich möchte gerne einen ganz normalen Introbildschirm einbauen, also praktisch ein Hintergrundbild und einen "Play"-Button. Mit Klick auf diesen soll das Spiel dann wie gewohnt starten.

Hab keine richtige Idee, wie ich rangehen soll. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat für mich!

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## Bananabert (5. Mrz 2015)

Hast du doch bereits geschrieben : Ein Hintergrund auf dem ein Button liegt mit dem Text "Play". Dem Button einen ActionListener hinzufügen und dein Spiel starten, wie es auch sonst tust.

Ansonsten musst du genauer werden, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## Boardwurm (5. Mrz 2015)

Hey.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!:toll:

Ist alles bisschen her, sorry für die Ungenauigkeit. Aber das ist das Problem. Wo und wie müsste ich denn das Bild einbinden? Lege ich dafür eine neue Klasse an oder kommt das gleich direkt mit in die MainActivity? Bin gerade etwas überfordert mit den ganzen onCreated/onSurfaceCreated Aufrufen:shock: 

Freue mich über weitere Antworten!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bananabert (5. Mrz 2015)

Schau mal hier, so hatte ich das gemacht. Gibt bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten, aber so viel habe ich auch noch nicht mit Android gemacht.

splash screen : start screen


----------

